# lost: red nomad on sf crystal



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

there is a red "boat" down river of the punchbowls that has a "few" cracks in it. looks like it may have been there for a while. not to much left of the boat and didnt stop to check out what was inside but it is free of the log jam now.


----------



## RJennings (May 15, 2007)

We saw a red pile of plastic this weekend that resembled a boat. Sorry to say it doesn't look good. There's also a nice helmet at the base of the avalanche debris that covers the river for a short stretch. Sorry for your loss


----------



## clucas91 (May 8, 2009)

damnnnn...oh well thanks for letting me know. so definitely not salvageable huh? if anyone goes up there, would it be possible to grab my pin kit out of the back? that would be awesome, thanks

ive got some friends who offered to go get it out in a few weeks when they are back in CO if no one has gotten it yet


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*boat found below snowbridge*

The boat is below the snow bridge as of 7/12. Doesn't look good!


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

I was up there yesterday, ur boat is f****d There is a visible hole probly a foot or more wide in the hull.


----------



## wirednut14er (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe it could be used as a planter for your garden? We thought it could have fallen off a truck or something. BTW, the helmet was likely a motorcycle helmet with goggles still attached. Some other kid lost a black paddle the day before when he swam out of Crystal Mills Falls. Considering the run is a II-III he didn't seem too worried about loosing it, even with ATV support.


----------

